# my new ride 07 f150 4 door



## ASD (Apr 8, 2007)

so what say u ??


----------



## begleytree (Apr 8, 2007)

hate the wheels and brush guard. love the truck!
-Ralph


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice truck ASD! I just got my new truck last week!


----------



## ASD (Apr 8, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> Nice truck ASD! I just got my new truck last week!



pic please


----------



## ASD (Apr 8, 2007)

begleytree said:


> hate the wheels and brush guard. love the truck!
> -Ralph



that was the only way to put a winch on it and as 4 the wheels i hate crome on a work truck


----------



## NYH1 (Apr 8, 2007)

ASD said:


> pic please


Here is one. I have a thread with a few more pic too!


----------



## begleytree (Apr 8, 2007)

ASD said:


> that was the only way to put a winch on it and as 4 the wheels i hate crome on a work truck



oh no brother, I wasn't knocking it! we all have diff tastes in options, but you chose an awesome truck
-Ralph


----------



## ASD (Apr 9, 2007)

begleytree said:


> oh no brother, I wasn't knocking it! we all have diff tastes in options, but you chose an awesome truck
> -Ralph




hay Ralph no offense taken we all have different tastes ! an i agree with u i do not like the way the brush guard looks but their arn't vary many opp's 4 o7s yet


----------

